# Dp/dr while being sick, cold, flu, ect



## Sharuf (Apr 14, 2011)

Does anybody find that while they are sick with the flu or cold or something like that, that their dp/dr gets worse? I am currently suffering from the flu and have had it for a couple days now and during it I have barley been able to know where I am, and I was just wondering if this is normal or happens to anyone else?


----------



## diamonds&rust (Apr 9, 2011)

I feel like I'm replying all the time now since I started to post.








Happens to me, and sometimes I even think that I've caught a cold while in fact it's good old dp/dr.


----------



## raphus cucullatus (Feb 6, 2008)

Yep, currently sick and have been for over two weeks. It definitely gets worse. 
I feel vulnerable and don't even go out, the world is just too scary and unpredictable.


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

I seem to have gotten the flu as of last night. I began throwing up 3 times, diarrhoea, fever, chills, coughing, sore throat, slept for 18 hours etc. I haven't felt this disconnected in my entire life. I don't even feel alive right now. This is probably just as bad if not worse than when my DP was triggered. I'm guessing most of it is the fever. Trust me though, it's horrible.


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

The first few times I ever got DP was when I was an early teen and home sick with the flu! I didn't know what the hell to call it. I didn't have a name for it. I just knew that I was all light headed and dizzy. It always went away when I recovered from being sick. But now I still have those same feelings without the flu. I'm starting to think that a lot of it is related to breathing. You can't really breathe well when your head is all stuffed up. You also don't breathe right when you have anxiety. I'm seeing some sort of connection here. I posted a bunch about this yesterday. There might very well be a breathing connection to DP.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

yes I too think my DP is worse when I am physically ill....


----------

